# Nginx - Can't get logging to work



## lou1z (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi,

I've installed Nginx and have it up and running serving static and also using it as a reverse proxy. Problem is, I just can't seem to get any logging done. User is configured as "www" and logging directories have rwxr--r-- for www. 

nginx.conf has the logs pointing at /var/log/www/nginx/<access & error logs name>.log.

Anybody got any ideas on this one?

Regards,
Louis


----------



## draco003 (Sep 26, 2011)

Would you post the log settings part from nginx.conf 

This will help


----------

